# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Raffaello D'Andrea

## Airicist

Head of Institute for Dynamic Systems & Control

Co-founder of Amazon Robotics Inc. (Kiva Systems)

Co-founder and CEO of Verity Studios AG

vimeo.com/user8701568

linkedin.com/in/raffaello-d-andrea

Raffaello D'Andrea on Wikipedia

Projects:

Omnicopter, omni-directional six degrees-of-freedom flying machine

Robust hover control of a tailsitter flying machine

Cubli

Balancing Cube

Ball-juggling robots

Distributed Flight Array, modular robots that self-assemble, coordinate and take flight

Bicoptercopter, bicopter

----------


## Airicist

Raffaello D'Andrea ZURICH.MINDS INTERVIEW 

 Uploaded on Jan 2, 2012




> ZURICH.MINDS, ZURICHMINDS, Raffaello D'Andrea, Robotics, Autonomous systems, ETH Zurich, Robocup, Kiva Systems, machines that have never been built before, quatrocopters, interview, interviewed by Rolf Dobelli

----------


## Airicist

Raffaello D'Andrea: The astounding athletic power of quadcopters 

Published on Jun 11, 2013




> In a robot lab at TEDGlobal, Raffaello D'Andrea demos his flying quadcopters: robots that think like athletes, solving physical problems with algorithms that help them learn. In a series of nifty demos, D'Andrea show drones that play catch, balance and make decisions together -- and watch out for an I-want-this-now demo of Kinect-controlled quads.

----------


## Airicist

Dynamic Works - Highlights 2014
October 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Teaser Flying Machine Arena
November 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Raffaello D’Andrea on the future of robotics"

by Massimo Russo
January 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Raffaello D'Andrea Meet the dazzling flying machines of the future

Published on Feb 20, 2016

"Raffaello D’Andrea at TED2016: Novel flying machines and swarms of tiny flying robots"

by Robohub Editors
February 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Prof. Raffaello D'Andrea at T-EDGE Conference 2016

Published on Dec 11, 2016

----------

